# New Holland Powerstar 75



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

We just purchased a new NH powerstar 75 2 wheel drive to run a tedder and rotary rake. New Holland finance deal was too good to pass up. Dealer said it was the basically same as the T4 tractor. We have had good luck with our T4 95 but only have 800 hours on it. Has anyone run into any problems with the powerstar tractors?


----------

